# Is it just me



## DocWatson (Dec 18, 2007)

First ..... put down the beer can... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 18, 2007)

Seriously, try logging out and then log back in. If that doesn't work, reboot your computer. HTH


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

Hopefully its just you. :wink: I have not had to scroll right. Any particular thread its happening on?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

Ive always had to scroll on my desptop, my laptop however has a wide screen and the to see the whole page i do not have to scroll


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Ive always had to scroll on my desptop, my laptop however has a wide screen and the to see the whole page i do not have to scroll



What resolution are you using on the pc?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

800x600, i just changed it and everythings fine


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

NJ, try it now, Should be all set. I think its the long EBAY links. I removed it.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> 800x600, i just changed it and everythings fine



So it fits now no scrolling?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

yup fits fine, no scrolling


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> yup fits fine, no scrolling




Cool! Once you adjust the screen to fit the forum, theoretically it should never change. Except for some....ebay links or even long cabelas links.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Thats to funny, as i had just sent you a pm about it may be that. I had that happen on another site :twisted: and that is what it turned out to be. weird that it would not just wrap around to a new line. but i guess because its a link it must remain in one line. Your the pc guy, so i guess you would know best.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for the quick response on the issue, That was super fast, now if I could just get the cable company to act that fast I would be set. :wink:




For me it wrapped the link, for others it does not....Wait what browser are you using?


----------



## pbw (Dec 18, 2007)

Work fine on vista, os x with firefox and safari....


----------



## shamoo (Dec 18, 2007)

same thing for me Mr. Fishin NJ, must be a Jersey thing.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2007)

You get used to it. I have to do it on any thread that has a long link, or a wide picture. And, my picture hosting site has the ability to automatically resize it to message board size. It works just perfect on all the other forums but this one. They are too big on this one.
Recently I have had to scroll to see normal threads without links, but you get used to it. I have a 19 inch screen, but I don't have a clue what the resolution is set at. Don't care to much either. I just scroll.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll just live with it also, messed the computer up when I first got it, got someone from india to help fix it ](*,) Im still running scared.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

The resolution on your screen should be at lest 800x600 and you should not have problems with this forum (I hope). The links should split (In IE they do, but firefox they dont).


----------

